# Trento,Italy



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW! Lovely.. I had no idea Trento looked like that.. superb photos :cheers:


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

It looks amazing


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

I think Trento is a bit underrated,it's really a nice city!!


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Amo Italia!!!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

^Did you just visited it?


----------



## obex073 (Mar 11, 2007)

*TRENTO NORD*

ECCO UN IPOTESI DI RECUPERO DI AREE DISMESSE NELLA PARTE NORD DI TRENTO ( CENTRO DIREZIONALE DI GARDOLO ) , PROGETTATA DALL' ARCHITETTO VITTORIO GREGOTTI, E ALLE PRESE CON LA BUROCRAZIA . L' ALTEZZA MASSIMA DOVREBBE ESSERE DI CIRCA 50 METRI !!


----------



## obex073 (Mar 11, 2007)

ecco qualche edificio moderno del centro direzionale di TRENTO NORD .

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=immagine5cr0.jpg

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=immagine4rd7.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=immagine3jb5.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=immagine2sd8.jpg

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=immagine1ow0.jpg


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Sono andato li un paio di volte. E una bella citta' senza dubbio.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*Trento,Italy*

The famous Trento Council


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## PaulinaIT (Jan 13, 2013)

new
Sardagna


















At nght from Sardagna


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trento , Italy*


A View of Trento in a Wintry Night por AndreasC, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trento , Italy*


Trento - Duomo e Fontana del Nettuno por carlobaldino , en Flickr


----------



## PaulinaIT (Jan 13, 2013)

Funivia Trento-Sardagna


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.istituti-religiosi.org/images/38/Trento1.jpg


----------



## PaulinaIT (Jan 13, 2013)

Ferrovia Trento-Male


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.apt.trento.it/public/image/agendaappuntamenti/_2012/trento_smartphone.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

A View of Trento in a Wintry Night por AndreasC, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

tetti di Trento por photolupi, en Flickr


----------

